# Quadrafire Isle Royale



## Baroness (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't post very often, but I have gotten all the BEST advice on this site. I just wanted to share a pic of my Isle Royale. My husband and I agree that this is the best investment for our home that we've ever made.


----------



## Corie (Oct 31, 2006)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.  That's the first one I've ever seen in operation.  I like it a lot!


----------



## DonCT (Oct 31, 2006)

That's a sweet looking stove!! And it should keep you nice and toasty on those cold winter nights.


----------



## elkimmeg (Oct 31, 2006)

Very nice looking stove but a word of caution the stove pad cannot just be placed over carpet and 8" clearance is required on eaxh side of the stove
 Not trying to ruin you enthusiasm but alerting you to check some possible safety issues


----------



## Roospike (Nov 1, 2006)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> Very nice looking stove but a word of caution the stove pad cannot just be placed over carpet and 8" clearance is required on eaxh side of the stove
> Not trying to ruin you enthusiasm but alerting you to check some possible safety issues


I had to run a photo edit to see what "Ole' Eagle Eye ELKer"  was talking about.
Is it carpet ? Dont know but here is the photo.


----------



## GVA (Nov 1, 2006)

It looked like either a green marble or granite to me?


----------



## ourhouse (Nov 1, 2006)

Very nice looking set up


----------



## DonCT (Nov 1, 2006)

Yea, looks like tile to me. But good looking out Elk. It's always a good thing to stay vigilant around these wood burning appliances


----------



## Baroness (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank you everyone! Yes, it's tile. I've got it set up in the kitchen. We've a huge OLD farmhouse and the kitchen is the most centrally located area to heat the whole house.    But I don't really need it today as the weatherman here in SE VA said that it will be in the 70's again. Ah well, save some wood for another day! Thanks again for all the nice comments & the heads up on safety issues. I sincerely appreciate it! You all have a great day!


----------



## begreen (Nov 1, 2006)

Beautiful stove and installation. If you have more pictures, please post! I didn't know they had a version in ivory, is this a new color? How long have you had the stove? Are you getting any smoke out of the stove when top loading?


----------



## Baroness (Nov 1, 2006)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Beautiful stove and installation. If you have more pictures, please post! How long have you had the stove? Are you getting any smoke out of the stove when top loading?



Thanks! I can't take credit for the installation. Had the pros do it. ;-P We just had it put in January. When top loading it does at times get a little smokey. It occasionally sets off the smoke alarm. I prefer to front load. My husband will top load. (The STOVE you guys! :red: )  :lol: I'll have to take more pics later.


----------

